# Daniel Bryan's New Epic Theme Music



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Seriously, this is an epic song choice! :lmao

My guess is Daniel Bryan chose it himself with the approval from WWE, it's way better than his old generic rock theme music or even "The Final Countdown" imo.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

It's cool but...

For a wrestling theme, it's not as good as advertised.


I can definitely name 10-15 themes better in WWE currently

But this _is_ all opinion though


----------



## Bah GAWD (Sep 21, 2010)

Meh, reminds me of blimps crashing down in flames, not Daniel bryan.


----------



## Uradik (Sep 19, 2010)

An epic choice. Was really suprised when i heard it


----------



## Moderneyes (Mar 14, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

The music is different than the norm, and when it hits you know its Bryan. Its cool in the fact it outrageous and funny, but I feel it will get stale quick.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't actually realise it was this song at the time. It is pretty epic but it's a strange choice for a wrestling theme.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

that is ridiculously epic.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Classical music fits him I guess, it worked for Flair.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ever heard of Flair?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It's funny for all the right reasons. Fits Bryan perfectly now. I like it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I just made a thread on it but oh well I will get used to it like jerry the king or ric flair.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

And Randy Savage.....


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

it's loltastic and epic and amazing

so anti mainstream ... anti "Oh I'll just play some rock music"

I love it


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

i think every week db is gonna have a new nerdy theme... to be different, i can bet on it... this is not is full time theme but one of many


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Ever heard of Flair?


That's what I was thinking 
Epic music for themes are cool 
Funny thing it took me along time to realize that was 2001's music and not Flair's lol


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

There's nothing "nerdy" about Ride of the Valkyries. The fact that Miz couldn't identify it says a lot more about him than it does the composition. 

This is just the latest part of Danielson's gimmick that pays homage to wrestling history. ALL wrestlers used to enter to classical music because it was 1) what the crowd liked, 2) was identifiable, and 3) was typically in the public domain so promoters did not have to pay for any licensing rights. 

Since then, some of the most classic wrestlers in history have stuck with the classical entrance. Flair uses Also sprach Zarathustra. Lawler uses Pictures at an Exhibition (Great Gate of Kiev). Savage uses Pomp and Circumstance. Others have included Luger using Stars & Stripes Forever, Davey Boy Smith using Rule, Britannia!, and Dino Bravo using Les Marseilles. 

Even the Undertaker's past theme was based on Chopin's "Funeral March". 

Not only does it pay tribute to wrestlers past, but also to independent wrestling, as indie wrestlers also frequently use public domain classical music because it makes it more likely that their entrances can get put on DVDs unedited without having to pay copyright fees. I was actually surprised Danielson chose Wagner because Stevie Richards used to use it in ECW and other indies, and Sara Del Ray STILL uses it in ROH. 

I was even more surprised because now Danielson can take that theme with him wherever he goes, if he wants. If he gets released from WWE, waits his 90 days, and shows up at TNA, he can use Ride, all the fans would recognize it instantly, and there'd be nothing WWE could do about it. Surprising move by WWE, and it shows that they're really letting DB be creative with his character. I guess the big loser here is Jim Johnston. 

Overall, an absolutely amazing choice, and in my humble opinion, anyone that disrespects it is absolutely clueless about music, wrestling history, independent wrestling, and common sense.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"The Nature Boy" Ric Flair.

Randy Savage.

Jerry "The King" Lawler.

"The American Dragon" Daniel Bryan.

ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

It's certainly different, and in the wrestling business you want to be different.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Richard Wagner is awesome so this is no surprise.





JerseyCloverleaf said:


> There's nothing "nerdy" about Ride of the Valkyries. The fact that Miz couldn't identify it says a lot more about him than it does the composition.
> 
> This is just the latest part of Danielson's gimmick that pays homage to wrestling history. ALL wrestlers used to enter to classical music because it was 1) what the crowd liked, 2) was identifiable, and 3) was typically in the public domain so promoters did not have to pay for any licensing rights.
> 
> ...





Mussorgsky's Great Gates of Kiev is among the best wrestling themes ever.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought the public domain well was dry, but obviously I was wrong.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I would still prefer The Final Countdown but to be honest both choices are amazingly epic.

I can't even put into words why this is infinitely better then licensing/ripping off whatever auto-tune club music or generic pop rock is all the rage. You just have to get it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> There's nothing "nerdy" about Ride of the Valkyries. The fact that Miz couldn't identify it says a lot more about him than it does the composition.


 

Is it still real to you.....dammit?

However, I love ROTV and it was *hilarious* watching the reaction to it. I'm glad I have that on DVD. It fits right in with his "anti-superstar" gimmick.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

It is freaking amazing  lmfao. It has that ridiculously iconic epic feel, so much different to the rest of the themes in WWE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It was laughable to me that Miz and Cole and the King couldn't identify "Ride of the Valkyries". The song used to be played by the German armed forces in WW1 and 2 while going into battle. It's by Richard Wagner(that's Vagner if you're wondering), and so is Ric Flair's entrance theme, Thus Spake Zarathustra. It was also played when the helicopters were going into battle in Apocalypse Now and tons of other movies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought it was a pretty interesting choice. Better than Generic rock or having to repeatedly listen to Nickelback (which is still about as generic as rock gets) all night.


----------



## fredcatcheur (Aug 22, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> It was laughable to me that Miz and Cole and the King couldn't identify "Ride of the Valkyries". The song used to be played by the German armed forces in WW1 and 2 while going into battle. It's by Richard Wagner(that's Vagner if you're wondering), and so is Ric Flair's entrance theme, Thus Spake Zarathustra. It was also played when the helicopters were going into battle in Apocalypse Now and tons of other movies.


Also Sprach Zarathustra is from Strauss, not Wagner.

That said, half of the pro wrestling dirtsheets didn't know what Bryan's theme was either, which is kinda sad.

(now as is, Valkyries is not really a great entrance theme, but with a tweak here and there, a new intro, or a heavier cover, it could work)


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

loved it, fuck the generic rock themes


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt_ro2aerQg


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry about that. I was referring to Wagner's operas featuring the song which are the versions of the song I have. 

You're right, It was Richard Strauss and it's a "tone poem". 

You're also right in that It's ALso, not Thus...I seriously don't know what I was thinking when I typed that.

and to be right again...yeah, it could use some "fixing up". 

I'd have also rather it had been Carl Orff's O'Fortuna. Perhaps he'll change it every week to a different classic and baffle Cole.

I'm usually good at this but I've a question I need help with....Didn't another wrestler use ROTV for an entrance theme....Maybe in the AWA? Was it Baron von Raschke on occasion? I'm probably wrong.


----------



## BIFR (Apr 13, 2005)

I love Ride of the Valkyries﻿ but everytime I hear it, I will always think of Apocalypse Now, Not Bryan. However, overtime I'm sure it will grow on me. As said, it fits well into his outsider gimmick being so different to the rest of the WWE's modern day rock music.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Theme is total win. It just an immense theme with exuberant character whilst not taking itself too serious. I'm convinced Danielson hand picked the song himself.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, but his theme song is just EPIC!
Although I'd like it more if they added something before it...like a dragon roar or something just to play off the "American Dragon" thing...

TBH now all he needs is to start wearing the robe again...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

I am pretty sure that Bryan Danielson was the one who requested the theme, not WWE. Danielson has always used some outrageous themes in his wrestling career.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't like it


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm amazed at the song he chose for his theme too. But it's okay as I think its much better than generic rock music. Plus, there were great wrestlers who used these kind of themes before (Randy Savage, Flair, Triple H in 1997). I'm hoping for big things from Daniel Bryan with this title reign.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I couldn't stop laughing listening to his new theme. I love it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think its fine. It sort of fits how they're portraying him, which is somebody who it totally serious in the ring but not very serious outside of it.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I love classical music so i had to feelings about this song

1. I marked the f#"k out when it hit and
2. Wanted him to kick King, Cole and Miz´s head in for not knowing the song.

Off-Topic. Is Sara Del Rey and Bryan Danielson becoming the same wrestler? She uses this theme in ROH, and just started using the LeBelle Lock


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao:lmao its so epic


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Ride of the Valkyries 
Its perfect for him, So anti WWE and displays his character perfectly.
Screw Micheal Cole and King for not knowing this song


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok I'm gonna be honest. I thought it was pretty dumb when I heard they gave him the theme. But after reading what you guys put, I think it kind of makes sense! It's the total 2010 anti-superstar theme. I think it'll grow on me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> Ride of the Valkyries
> Its perfect for him, So anti WWE and displays his character perfectly.
> Screw Micheal Cole and King for not knowing this song





The Star Wars jokes were just to mock him.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

It just makes me think of when the cops fly off the bridge in Blues Brothers, I can't take it seriously. I was actually getting used to 'generic rock theme #74'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I splooged a little.

Hopefully he'll turn heel down the road and still have this music. It can be such an annoying douchebag heel theme.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I'll always think of Scrubbing Bubbles when I hear this song.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I can see it generating pop for sure. Cool choice.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I was just starting to get used to his other one. The new one is ok.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I laughed out loud for a good 3 minutes when he came out to this music tonight..


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wagner for the win. This is an epic move and a credit to WWE for how they're building Bryan. It really seems like they're giving him some free rein, and the fact they're essentially mocking their own 'sports entertainment/entertainer' mould and moving out of their comfort zones with how they present him is a joy to watch. I think this new theme will generate pops for sure now because classical just has that 'hook' to it whenever it starts.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

I can totally see the crowd getting behind this too. As soon as it hits. "DUNNNN DUN DUN DUNN DUN, DUN DUN DUNN DUN, DUN DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNN DUN,DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUUNNNN!!!!"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I just heard it for the first time a couple minutes ago. Needless to say, I had a good chuckle.

So awesome.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Listening to it while watching this gif is awesome. :lmao


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

Epic shit, one of my favorite pieces of music ever! I wonder how he'll act during his entrance.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I literally lol'd when I first heard it. Great choice. Hopefully down the line WWE can somehow get the rights to Final Countdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gjelten said:


> Epic shit, one of my favorite pieces of music ever! I wonder how he'll act during his entrance.


He should do it the way he did last night. His reaction coming down the ramp added so much to his entrance, he had his smile on his face that looked like he was thinking "yeah, I know I look like a total goof right now, laugh it up". :lmao


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

He just needs to start wearing his robe again. It'll add to his new theme so much, a touch of goofy regal class if you will.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Ever heard of Flair?


Great point. Damn this is gonna' sound awesome if he turns heel, with him walking down all smug and the crowd throwing faeces at him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol, I just listened to that music. Hilarious. Edge's face as he was coming down had me in stitches...wow, what a piece of music to chose! I wondeer who came up with that one.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd count on it being heavily of Danielson's choosing. He's a well-versed liberal kinda guy, old beyond his years, no TV and the such so he's obviously one for a different kind of culture and art. He was reading a book on US history (need an ID on that btw) during a backstage vignette!

He seems to be getting the Stone Cold treatment, where they take his real life persona and amp it a little. Granted Austin's was amplified A LOT... but you get my point.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

fpalm


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> fpalm


You no likey?


----------



## Losnature (May 9, 2010)

Us IWC Smarks may like the theme. But wouldn't casual fans treat him like a joke? This is just my worry lol


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Losnature said:


> Us IWC Smarks may like the theme. But wouldn't casual fans treat him like a joke? This is just my worry lol


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Losnature said:


> Us IWC Smarks may like the theme. But wouldn't casual fans treat him like a joke? This is just my worry lol


I think they'll enjoy the music enough not to conjure up any cynicism.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't seen raw yet so for anyone like me who missed it...


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> It was laughable to me that Miz and Cole and the King couldn't identify "Ride of the Valkyries". The song used to be played by the German armed forces in WW1 and 2 while going into battle. It's by Richard Wagner(that's Vagner if you're wondering), and so is Ric Flair's entrance theme, Thus Spake Zarathustra. It was also played when the helicopters were going into battle in Apocalypse Now and tons of other movies.


It does seem daft for them not to have recognised it given that it has been so widely used in tv, movies and of course a bugs bunny cartoon, so being generous maybe that was the reaction they were told to have to the music.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Ever heard of Flair?


Exactly what I thought of when he came out. This theme is gonna be getting huge reactions by the end of the year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crowl said:


> It does seem daft for them not to have recognised it given that it has been so widely used in tv, movies and of course a bugs bunny cartoon, so being generous maybe that was the reaction they were told to have to the music.


It was obviously the reaction they were told to have, Cole and Miz were supposed to be laughing at him, but to be fair, there's no indication at all that they didn't recognize it, just that it was a bizarre choice for a wrestling theme in their minds. The Star Wars jokes were merely a mocking of how famous that series is for using classical music scores.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Flyboy78 said:


> You no likey?


Is it obvious?

Though, I guess it gives Bryan fans yet another reason to jizz over the walls.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The theme will get over, and I'll get used to it. But right now, I think it's kind of silly.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The Star Wars jokes were just to mock him.


What made those comments funny, was that he actually used The Imperial March theme with an Offspring intro back in the day.

And yes, he definitely needs that robe back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It is awesome. But let's be honest, it is no:


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I was pleased to hear his new music, I knew he'd get something more individual soon enough. I find it a rather strange choice and it'll take some getting used to, but it's better for him to have a theme that stands out.

He definitely seemed to get a kick out of entering to it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

His little video on the Titantron doesn't really match it. I like it though.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Come to think of it, how great would this have been:






I'm loving the current, but damn, even with the generic guitar riff that would've been awesome. Had totally forgotten about the intro, which is Just Close Your Eyes-esque kickass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joel said:


> It is awesome. But let's be honest, it is no:


No, it certainly isn't. It's better because it actually fits his character. Bryan takes wrestling incredibly seriously, and ROTV is recognized as a war theme. It's meant to convey the feeling as if Bryan is going to war when he appears. Ode To Joy is a theme about human unity, it doesn't suit Triple H's snob character in 1997 at all. His first theme rocked, though.






It's hard to believe he came from this to a 13 time world champion. It's times like right now I wish I had a crystal ball.....


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

tombo2326 said:


> I haven't seen raw yet so for anyone like me who missed it...


Man looking at that video they could do a wicked heel turn in the future by making him become tired of the joke comments and being the biggest badass on the planet who loves ripping peoples arms off and shit.

BRYAN


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

I don't mind the new theme, I actually kind of like it. The problem is that I am kind of dissapointed/don't understand why the WWE could get the copyrights to this song but couldn't get the copyrights to the final countdown? Again I like this theme for him, i'm just kind of confused. It's definatly 10000000x better than Dibiase's new theme, which is absolutely HORRIBLE, seriously it just does not fit him what so ever, he looked SO incredibly awkward comming out to that new theme. Dibiase already needs to go back to the It's a new day theme.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deacon of Demons said:


> I don't mind the new theme, I actually kind of like it. The problem is that I am kind of dissapointed/don't understand why the WWE could get the copyrights to this song but couldn't get the copyrights to the final countdown? Again I like this theme for him, i'm just kind of confused. It's definatly 10000000x better than Dibiase's new theme, which is absolutely HORRIBLE, seriously it just does not fit him what so ever, he looked SO incredibly awkward comming out to that new theme. Dibiase already needs to go back to the It's a new day theme.


There are no copyrights to this song, Ride Of The Valkyries is classical music, it's in the public domain. Its owner died 127 years ago.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Deacon of Demons said:


> I don't mind the new theme, I actually kind of like it. The problem is that I am kind of dissapointed/don't understand why the WWE could get the copyrights to this song but couldn't get the copyrights to the final countdown? Again I like this theme for him, i'm just kind of confused. It's definatly 10000000x better than Dibiase's new theme, which is absolutely HORRIBLE, seriously it just does not fit him what so ever, he looked SO incredibly awkward comming out to that new theme. Dibiase already needs to go back to the It's a new day theme.


ROTV I believe is in the public domain.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

his new theme song is nothing compared to this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zlGn6PU1-4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Ruler said:


> his new theme song is nothing compared to this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zlGn6PU1-4


You win, sir. Greatest theme song of all time.

Use this version, however.






It's the clearest version available, the music doesn't switch between high and low registers. It has a background effect added to it, because so far there exists no available completely clear version, but it's the best so far.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

The song is amazing, Daniel Bryan is amazing. The best wrestlers come out to epic music. Ric Flair and Randy Savage. The song is the best theme in WWE right now. When I think of Daniel Bryan I think of quality, above the cream of the crop. When I hear that song compared to other theme songs that is exactly what I think. Just like when Ric Flair and Macho Man come out, it's an event.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

This song is better than any rock song out today, heck it is better than most songs ever created! It's not nerdy at all. Music is all notes and melodys. This song could be made into a rock song with drums and blow the house down, thats not the point it's AMAZING how it is. People that don't apperciate classical music blows my mind cause it's the same as every other form of music! It's just music! If it sounds good it's good. JUST LISTEN!!! ITS AMAZING!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Sorry about that. I was referring to Wagner's operas featuring the song which are the versions of the song I have.
> 
> You're right, It was Richard Strauss and it's a "tone poem".
> 
> ...


I don't know if he actually used it in real life but it certainly Raschke's theme in the Legends Of Wrestling series so probably.

Oh, and those referencing Lawler's theme should be aware that the same piece was used by Harley Race during his WWF run as you can find here


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope Brian comes out to new stuff every week, would mark out if he come out to this..


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

Liniert said:


> I hope Brian comes out to new stuff every week, would mark out if he come out to this..


Is the boogyman still around he would be great with this theme!!!!!


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

Pyro™;8866403 said:


> You win, sir. Greatest theme song of all time.
> 
> Use this version, however.
> 
> ...


ADR's theme song is so epic you could play it on your wedding, play it on your funeral and everytime everywhere else.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know about fitting a serious social situation like those, lol, but it's amazing nonetheless. I've never heard a theme that had so much hook to it. I wasn't sold on his opening vignettes, but I knew even if I didn't like him (I ended up liking him), I was gonna love watching his entrance. It's just too much win to handle.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know about fitting a serious social situation like those, lol, but it's amazing nonetheless. I've never heard a theme that had so much hook to it. I wasn't sold on his opening vignettes, but I knew even if I didn't like him (I ended up liking him), I was gonna love watching his entrance. It's just too much win to handle.


i was joking you know...still is the best theme song in wwe right now,i agree there is a epic feel when he makes his entrance to the ring,his entrance,his theme song even his announcer makes everything more epic,everything is done perfectly.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Tarfu said:


> Come to think of it, how great would this have been:


I love this due to the sheer amount of times Jeff Hardy gets owned in this video.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

If you don't like his new entrance song you seriously have no heart.


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

adri17 said:


> If you don't like his new entrance song you seriously have no heart.


And why would that be? I mean, I like the piece itself, but...it WAS composed by an anti-semite and used by the Nazi's.....


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Death Rey said on her twitter that it was his idea for her to use that song, so she did. She also used The Final Countdown a lot, and her primary submission move now is the LeBell Lock!


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> And why would that be? I mean, I like the piece itself, but...it WAS composed by an anti-semite and used by the Nazi's.....


Well, Danielson is a liberal and follows Obama on Twitter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awful.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Awful.


Oh yeah, let's support Sarah Palin and the Tea Party...



I believe all politicians are motherfuckers, BTW. Democrats or liberals, their bosses are all the same.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

adri17 said:


> Oh yeah, let's support Sarah Palin and the Tea Party...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all politicians are motherfuckers, BTW. Democrats or liberals, their bosses are all the same.


That's my point, they all suck.

Carlin was right, the owners of the country are people like Gates, not the politicians. Business runs everything. It's all a game.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

And it's the people like Gates that they're going after now. Socialism sucks!!

But anyways, WRESTLING. I like Bryan's new theme, even if it is a Nazi anthem. Least it ain't the Commie one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Fascism is worse than Communism.

But ultimately, who cares. The music is innocent, and the music rules. I love his theme. Every time I hear it, it reminds me of Family Guy and that's always a good thing.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm pretty sure Fascism is worse than Communism.
> 
> But ultimately, who cares. The music is innocent, and the music rules.


Agreed, and repeating what I said earlier... NOW is the time to being back his robe. He had it during NXT and it's hardly contradicting his no-frills, anti-superstar gimmick, so what gives?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Pyro™;8866536 said:


> I'm pretty sure Fascism is worse than Communism.
> 
> But ultimately, who cares. The music is innocent, and the music rules.


I'm pretty sure they are the same fucking thing, just that their leaders change their speeches. People get ordered by a dictator who claims he's doing it for the people.


And yes, the music rules. And he should bring the robe, agreed with FlyBoy78.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone else find it irionic that Danielson came out to this theme with Justin Roberts announcing? He is JEW, ya know


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

adri17 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are the same fucking thing, just that their leaders change their speeches. People get ordered by a dictator who claims he's doing it for the people.


Well, yeah. The leaders all end up bad anyway, but Fascism is by definition a dictatorship. Communism by definition just means that the government eliminates wages and everyone is treated exactly the same. The problem with Communism is it doesn't work because it's a premise predicated on the idea that the world has to be perfect, and it isn't.

But enough of the political garbage, it's boring and it's not my area of expertise.



> Does anyone else find it irionic that Danielson came out to this theme with Justin Roberts announcing? He is JEW, ya know


Lol, wow. I never even cared to find that out but that must've felt fucked up.

Especially after Bryan choked him out. :lmao


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are the same fucking thing, just that their leaders change their speeches. People get ordered by a dictator who claims he's doing it for the people.


True. Like the Nazis, those commies and progressives believe in eugenics too. Commies are Nazis, but in addition to taking the lives of those who are different or a danger to the revolution, they also take your money because "you've had your share".


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

> Does anyone else find it irionic that Danielson came out to this theme with Justin Roberts announcing? He is JEW, ya know


*I SMELLLLLL A GIMMICK!!!!*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Flyboy78 said:


> True. Like the Nazis, those commies and progressives believe in eugenics too. Commies are Nazis, but in addition to taking the lives of those who are different or a danger to the revolution, they also take your money because "you've had your share".


So a communist killed your dog when you were a kid huh?


And lol at Roberts being jew and having to listen to that song.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

olympiadewash said:


> Does anyone else find it irionic that Danielson came out to this theme with Justin Roberts announcing? He is JEW, ya know





Flyboy78 said:


> *I SMELLLLLL A GIMMICK!!!!*


It was probably Mein Kampf he was reading backstage.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

adri17 said:


> So a communist killed your dog when you were a kid huh?


Nah, they just took it and gave it to another kid that didn't have a dog.

As for this whole Roberts thing, I say book Mel Gibson as a special guest ring announcer for Mania XXVII.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> It was probably Mein Kampf he was reading backstage.


Talking about that, what the fuck was he wearing?


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Talking about that, what the fuck was he wearing?


Rash guard. Those scuffles with the Jews can be very rough on the skin.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

adri17 said:


> Talking about that, what the fuck was he wearing?


Looked like he had just done Tour De France.


----------



## JamieLM (Sep 12, 2007)

*Edge's face was priceless when he came down to it and the reaction from the commentators and Miz was great as well. "He's gone from generic Heavy Metal to something from Star Trek or Star Wars" I think I remember Miz or Cole saying. It's pretty damn epic though!

- JamieLM*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

He was probably reading this:











After all, you need to know your enemy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL. Maybe after they're done fueding, Daniel Bryan and Alex Riley can form a tag team. Bryan can go after the Jews and Riley can go after the black people. :side:



adri17 said:


> Talking about that, what the fuck was he wearing?


It looked like some kind of a body suit. Very weird, so I guess, for him, fitting.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pyro™;8866579 said:


> It looked like some kind of a body suit. Very weird, so I guess, for him, fitting.


Like I said earlier, it's a rash guard. Used in martial arts and martial art training.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flyboy78 said:


> Like I said earlier, it's a rash guard. Used in martial arts and martial art training.


Alright, cool. Your sarcastic line at the end of the post you referred to just made me question your seriousness, lol. 

I'll look it up, though.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm hardly sarcastic. 

No, seriously. It was a rash guard. I've worn them in judo training, keeps the gi from rubbing on your skin and helps with sweat. Though why Bryan needed one to read a book, only he will ever know. Maybe he rubs the pages on his body.


----------



## Phoenix Williams (Sep 12, 2010)

Bryan needs to have fireworks and showgirls blow trumpets as he makes his way to the ring for this to have some impact.

classical music reminds me of Bugs Bunny Cartoons and that one Mickey Mouse movie.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah whats with the weird-ass costume he was wearing??? who does he think he is orlando jordan?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

At first I thought he was wearing a scuba diving suit, but then I saw like two guys locked in the greco roman knuckle lock at the shoulders of the suit, so I supposed it was like a training suit too.

Thanks to clarify, Flyboy78.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Is it still real to you.....dammit?


If you have ever watched Miz on the Real World or Road Rules Challenges, you'd probably agree with me that it's HIGHLY unlikely that he knew the piece at all. King should've known it, and probably Cole, so I imagine they were acting, but Miz is kind of an idiot.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Sara Del Rey's HDNet theme?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

To address the last few pages: 

The book he was reading looked like American Brutus - the story of John Wilkes Booth and the Lincoln conspiracies. It was either that or some Poe collection. 

The "scuba suit" he was wearing is a rash guard, and the only surprising part about that to me was that they let him on screen with such a prominent mantofight.com logo. 

But no, we'll stick with "Mein Kampf" and a "Scuba suit".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> If you have ever watched Miz on the Real World or Road Rules Challenges, you'd probably agree with me that it's HIGHLY unlikely that he knew the piece at all. King should've known it, and probably Cole, so I imagine they were acting, but Miz is kind of an idiot.


I can't say I have, being that all reality tv is absolutely unbearable to me, but even so, The Real World is almost a decade ago, people get more knowledge about things over time. And even if he didn't know the name of the piece, I'd think it's pretty much impossible that he couldn't recognize the piece. Hell, I knew what it was and I don't listen to anything outside of a narrow circle of Metal, Hard Rock and a couple of Punk bands.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Sara Del Rey's HDNet theme?






3:15

yeah, apparently Bryan told her too use the song.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Classical music is awesome, for a number of reasons:

- It's copyright free
- It sounds classy
- It's abstract enough that the fans can attribute their own meanings to it. 
- It's subtle (much better than having a crazy guy come out to "...I hear voices...").


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> .
> - It's subtle (much better than having a crazy guy come out to "...I hear voices...").


It might be more subtle but it's not better than a theme like Voices for a guy like Orton.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Ride of the Valkyries﻿ is a great pick for Daniel Bryan's theme song. I know there were some people aren't liking it right now but honestly, the song will get very over during the next month or so and then Bryan will recieve the big pop during his entrance that he has thus not had (mainly because of his generic rock music).


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I lol'ed when the music came on. I hope this was just a one time thing though, I can't take it seriously.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Wait a minute, didn't Rey Mysterio have this music or a version of it when he was first in WcW?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

No, it was another one.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

'Epic'? Its the single worst song of all-time in wrestling. its a joke


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

His theme is too ridiculous for my liking but I guess it's better than a generic jobber theme.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually enjoyed it but it would be much better for a high flier than a submission specialist.

It dose help push Bryan as a cultured and intelligent man 

Now if he could just stop smiling through all his promos


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> But no, we'll stick with "Mein Kampf" and a "Scuba suit".


I don't know why, but that line might just be the funniest piece of writing on the internet, ever. :lmao

But yes, I already pointed out the rash guard my friend.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Flyboy78 said:


> I don't know why, but that line might just be the funniest piece of writing on the internet, ever. :lmao
> 
> But yes, I already pointed out the rash guard my friend.


Nah, nah, nah, "scuba diving" and "Mein Kampf". Danielson is a liberal nazi who can't wait to get his hands on Roberts. It's funnier this way.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Nah, nah, nah, "scuba diving" and "Mein Kampf". Danielson is a liberal nazi who can't wait to get his hands on Roberts. It's funnier this way.


You forgot to state that he hunts Jews underwater.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Flyboy78 said:


> You forgot to state that he hunts Jews underwater.


lol they can't hide from the American Dragon!!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

This theme would have suited him perfectly.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

honestly don't know what to say regarding his theme music..
I love the fact it's different though.. Nice to not hear the usual rubbish.

Kinda laugh when he came out with that music playing.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think it was a fantastic choice. It fits in with his gimmick of being an indi star and "out-there" as well as one of those guys not just trying to fit in. It's also an awesome song of course, and is much better than the random generic rock most guys have nowadays... and Bryan just had, actually.

It may seem a bit out of place at first, but I'm sure we'll get used to it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> I think it was a fantastic choice. It fits in with his gimmick of being an indi star and "out-there" as well as one of those guys not just trying to fit in. It's also an awesome song of course, and is much better than the random generic rock most guys have nowadays... and Bryan just had, actually.
> 
> It may seem a bit out of place at first, but I'm sure we'll get used to it.


I agree 100%!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And are there people actually comparing liberals to Nazis, a far right-wing political ideology? :lmao Know what you're talking about before posting plz.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> And are there people actually comparing liberals to Nazis, a far right-wing political ideology? :lmao Know what you're talking about before posting plz.


We were just making jokes...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

am i the only one who thinks it was a joke?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> am i the only one who thinks it was a joke?


You mean like when he used the Final Countdown as a joke and it got over as hell with the indy fans? I hope so...

But seriously, when he came out I thought "WTF? Is he making a joke about...?" and since nobody came to my head and I supposed WWE wouldn't aknowledge Sara Del Rey, I dropped the idea.


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> That's what I was thinking
> Epic music for themes are cool
> Funny thing it took me along time to realize that was 2001's music and not Flair's lol


It's not 2001's either. Richard Strauss, _Also Sprach Zarathustra_. Kubrick just liked it better than the stuff the composer he hired came up with.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

get a better video package on the titantron and some fancy pyro's and it'll be awesome. maybe give him his robe back


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

Rick Flair pulled off a classical theme as his entrance and he was a main eventer. Bryan can do it too.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought the way the crowd popped for it was funny.

It's like there was this pause, then collectively everyone in the audience (who knew what it was) had the "holy shit he's coming out to 'Ride of the Valkyries'" light bulb come on and gave it a big ovation just for being totally random.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't think it's going to get over, but it was funny for one night at least.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Cynic said:


> I thought the way the crowd popped for it was funny.
> 
> It's like there was this pause, then collectively everyone in the audience (who knew what it was) had the "holy shit he's coming out to 'Ride of the Valkyries'" light bulb come on and gave it a big ovation just for being totally random.


All 50 of them.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

It is the best theme song of all time and fitting for the best wrestler of all time Daniel Bryan for sure... The crowd popped like crazy- it really did raise the roof and showed just how over he is.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Klebold said:


> It is the best theme song of all time and fitting for the best wrestler of all time Daniel Bryan for sure... The crowd popped like crazy- it really did raise the roof and showed just how over he is.


Are you... trying to act like a Danielson fan?


fpalm


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Are you... trying to act like a Danielson fan?
> 
> 
> fpalm


I thought the problem was that I was an idiot for not liking him?? Ive seen the error of my ways and will support Dragon from here on in... is that not what you wanted??


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

They could of use Final Countdown...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

thefranchise03 said:


> They could of use Final Countdown...


Co-signed... best theme song ever imo... Better than Rock/Austin/DX etc.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Co-signed... best theme song ever imo... Better than Rock/Austin/DX etc.


God damn Danielson marks :side: He's a fucking MIDGET!!!


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

It's fine at first, even cool but then about 5 seconds later you realize how lame and inappropriate it is


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Awesome.

Doesn't Sara Del Ray use that theme as well at Indy shows. If it is the same one then it's even more ludacrisly awesome.*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I love it, but Bryan's theme song should just be an endlessly looped video of Cole hitting the gong. That would get so over with my favourite demographic, me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People hated the Final Countdown when he first started using it and it ended up getting really over. I'm not going to say RotV isn't going to get over or not yet. Personally I think it is an awesome choice.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dammit McQueen. What happened to Double A?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've upgraded from Double A to Double D. Don "motherfuckin'" Draper, i'm not sure if you've ever seen Mad Men but if you had you'd understand.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't believe they gave him that overplayed out piece of shit. Great compused piece of music, and epic sounding, but a piece of shit to come out to. Sounds indie as hell too


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Fuck. I really gotta start watching this shit


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

I dont think i can get used to this....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I was putting it off because on paper its not the most interesting premise (sp?) for a TV show but I started watching it recently and I find it to be absolutely fascinating. Maybe the most well written show i've ever seen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Even compared to Breaking Bad and Dexter?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

McQueen your new avatar is great! I don't usually endorse Arn Anderson being kicked to the curb but Don "MotherFucking" Draper is an exception! And yes redeadening is a great show, I think it's better than Dexter and Breaking Bad.

About Bryan's music, it's odd. It makes me think of planes and the Hindenberg disaster, but it's still better than his ultra generic previous theme so it's a step up for him.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Don Draper kicked ass in "The Town".


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, yes he did. Laughed at him giving Affleck's note to the girl's lawyer at the end.

"This is for you"


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Mad Men is just sublime TV. No huge set pieces blowing millions of special effects, no huge cliffhangers at the end of every episode, no suspension of belief at all- just a very well written cast of characters. And a shit ton of Lucky's.

It's definately of a slower pace than Breaking Bad or Dexter, more akin to something like Carnivàle for speed, but it's one of the most rewarding shows I've watched.


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

I laughed when I heard him enter, but it does fit his "I'm basically the ANTI-superstar" gimmick. I can almost see him using a different classic each week. 

Probably won't...but I wouldn't be taken-aback by it.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Regardless of it's previous links to a certain sci fi legacy, I believe Fanfare for the common man would not only be fitting for the person, but it's that epic I feel with time would be come as synonymous with Daniel Bryan as Also sprach Zarsthustra ended up being with Ric Flair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzf0rvQa4Mc

That or another classic piece with a strong brass section opening.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Even compared to Breaking Bad and Dexter?


I still need to see season 3 of BB but as of right now i'm higher on Mad Men than Dexter and Dexter has been my favorite show for years.

Jon Hamm is an epic son of a bitch too. Dexter or Walter White no matter how well they are played don't make me want to be like them (and not because one is a serial killer and one is dying) but Don Draper is the man.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

McQueen said:


> *I still need to see season 3 of BB* but as of right now i'm higher on Mad Men than Dexter and Dexter has been my favorite show for years.


You need to get on that. The last season of Breaking Bad was phenomenal. There was one episode in particular that literally left me with my mouth hanging open.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cynic said:


> You need to get on that. The last season of Breaking Bad was phenomenal. There was one episode in particular that literally left me with my mouth hanging open.


One minute?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

It reminded me of joke jobber character music from the attitude era.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

redeadening said:


> One minute?


"Half Measures." 

The whole season was epic. But that episode in particular - in particular the last 60 seconds - is possibly the best TV I've ever seen. 

And my mouth wasn't just hanging open during the scene. I remember after the episode was over I just stared at the TV for 30 seconds because I couldn't believe what I'd seen. Never experienced that from a television show before.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had that happen to me once, no twice.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cynic said:


> "Half Measures."
> 
> The whole season was epic. But that episode in particular - in particular the last 60 seconds - is possibly the best TV I've ever seen.
> 
> And my mouth wasn't just hanging open during the scene. I remember after the episode was over I just stared at the TV for 30 seconds because I couldn't believe what I'd seen. Never experienced that from a television show before.


Shit. I havent gotten that far yet. I gotta see it.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It's the second to last episode of the season. It's terrific stuff. Season 4 starts in July, and I have no idea how I can possibly wait that long.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

Klebold said:


> I thought the problem was that I was an idiot for not liking him?? Ive seen the error of my ways and will support Dragon from here on in... is that not what you wanted??


I love you.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Every time I hear that song I get the Smurfs theme tune stuck in my head! Argh!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

adri17 said:


> We were just making jokes...


Meh, it just didn't make much sense as a joke. Well, the coming out to former Nazi music is one thing, but him being a liberal is completely different.

But anyway I still think it was a great choice that fits his awesome gimmick, and it will fit even better if and when he turns heel.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL Danielson's music is great. It's way better than some shitty song from a rock band whose album their plugging.

Macho Man and Flair were over as hell with their music, so it could easily work here.

It's really refreshing to for a wrestler to have 'theme' music.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

No doubt the song is a classic, and a piece I don't mind hearing from time to time. However, for Daniel Bryan I think it makes no sense. The first thought that came to mind was that it was a joke, and in a month or so he'll have a different theme. Yes, the classical theme has worked with stars like Goldust, Savage, and most notably Flair. 

Yet, many of you seem to forget what type of characters those stars were. Mainly egotistical, and flamboyant. Over cocky, and not to mention the center of attention. Daniel Bryan doesn't fit any of those molds. Hopefully he'll dig up some old Tool songs, and pick from one of those songs like perhaps "Stinkfist". Now that would fit his character perfectly imho .


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> There's nothing "nerdy" about Ride of the Valkyries. The fact that Miz couldn't identify it says a lot more about him than it does the composition.
> 
> This is just the latest part of Danielson's gimmick that pays homage to wrestling history. ALL wrestlers used to enter to classical music because it was 1) what the crowd liked, 2) was identifiable, and 3) was typically in the public domain so promoters did not have to pay for any licensing rights.
> 
> ...


100% correct. I'd rep you again if I could.


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

It's fucking terrible. Good thing its jsut a gimick to show Danielson's nerdyness. He'll snap soon and drop the gimick.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Daniel Bryan? A nerd? what is this I don't even


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

I love it 

I can see the crowd going da da da da da daaa da da da da daa

If it ever gets to that stage it would be epic!!!

You can see WWE really have faith in him to allow to have a theme like this


----------



## Van Dayyyyum (Jul 14, 2009)

You guys just love whatever is associated with DB, don't you?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

He should come out to my entrance music, "The Blue Danube". That's music that gets the crowd going.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NormanSmiley said:


> Ok I'm gonna be honest. I thought it was pretty dumb when I heard they gave him the theme. But after reading what you guys put, I think it kind of makes sense! It's the total 2010 anti-superstar theme. I think it'll grow on me.


Agreed. If he's trying to go for the anti-superstar gimmick then this works well.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> I'm sorry, but I'll always think of Scrubbing Bubbles when I hear this song.


:lmao I think of Looney Tunes.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I don't like it...which is strange, because I love classical music, and that piece is great. It just seems like a joke to me. When I heard it, I was like, "WTF? Is this for real? They've gotta be kidding."

Frankly, I'm shocked as just how many people actually like it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Xist2inspire said:


> I don't like it...which is strange, because I love classical music, and that piece is great. It just seems like a joke to me. When I heard it, I was like, "WTF? Is this for real? They've gotta be kidding."
> 
> Frankly, I'm shocked as just how many people actually like it.


I completely agree.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Xist2inspire said:


> I don't like it...which is strange, because I love classical music, and that piece is great. It just seems like a joke to me. When I heard it, I was like, "WTF? Is this for real? They've gotta be kidding."
> 
> Frankly, I'm shocked as just how many people actually like it.


That's the same reaction almost everybody had when he was using The Final Countdown.

Eventually it got over huge.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> That's the same reaction almost everybody had when he was using The Final Countdown.
> 
> Eventually it got over huge.


The Final Countdown sounded like it fit Bryan better, though. That tough-as-nails, never-say-die, best-wrestler-in-the-world, American Dragon, Bryan F'n Danielson part of him. It embodied him, in a way.

I just can't see his current theme doing the same, unfortunately. It's a great song, just maybe not for Bryan.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

When he came out to it on Raw I was laughing my ass off. The look on his face when he came out to it and the reaction from Miz and Cole was just fantastic.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

It's an epic theme used in comical fashion. Fit it with a better titantron video, have the lights dimmed and some sort of spotlight effects. I mean, I like it and all...but I can't help but feel another piece of classical should've been used. Something like Verdi's Requiem Mass Dies Irae maybe. Still hope to hear Final Countdown eventually


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Ride of the Valkyries is a good song, and many wrestlers in wrestling's past have had classical or easily recognizable public domain songs as Themes. When I first heard it, and seeing Daniel Bryan's priceless expression, it made the moment even better. He could come out to the Super Mario Bros. theme and still whoop ass. I'm sick of generic rock songs. Use some Power Metal or Classical more often.


----------



## shaunbot (Sep 30, 2005)

Epic music choice, Bryan is being made such a nerd right now, it fits.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

It sucks.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know if this has been said (cause I really don't feel like reading 20 pages)

But, I think he will keep switching songs, and then finally end up with "Final Countdown" and keep it. 
That's just my opinion.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

It's a strange choice for a wrestling theme, but it kinda has that, "I have arrived and I'm here to destroy!," feel to it.

What it really reminds me of though is Kendrick's theme on iMPACT!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm surprised more people haven't associated the music with the scene in Apocalypse now with all of the helicopters flying out to the jungle to fuck some shit up. 

Oh wait, most of you are kids who have probably never heard of the movie.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Horrible. I was loling at how bad his entrance was. 

"He went from generic rock music to this?"

Stop wanking the music is just as bad and you know it ....


----------



## HARASHIMA (Sep 4, 2010)

The Final Countdown is better theme song for him in wwe


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I just hate how he comes out looking so goofy and not really focused. He hasn't fit any of his themes so far. I can see him getting a different them every week for a little while.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I'm surprised more people haven't associated the music with the scene in Apocalypse now with all of the helicopters flying out to the jungle to fuck some shit up.
> 
> Oh wait, most of you are kids who have probably never heard of the movie.


I was going to mention that but then I realised it was so blindingly obvious that nobody would need my help in making the connection


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

It sounded weird at the beginning when he came out, until I recognized it and notice how epic that song is!! And yes, it goes very good for DB


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What the hell is this.. from generic rock-band music to this?.. is this Star Wars?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Not a big fan myself. 

Where the fuck is Jim Jonstin to create another theme like this?


----------

